# Childhood meals



## Furryanimal (Mar 28, 2018)

What was a meal you looked forward to going home to when a kid?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 28, 2018)

When we were broke we always had pancakes for dinner, it was one of our favorite meals.


----------



## burghgrl203 (Mar 28, 2018)

Furryanimal said:


> What was a meal you looked forward to going home to when a kid?



That would be grilled cheese sandwiches and tomato soup to dunk em in[emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 28, 2018)

Kraft Dinner and Hot Dogs.....still occasionally get a craving today.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 28, 2018)

Pan fried fish in butter with onions.
Potato pancakes with sour cream.
Sunday roast leg of lamb and mashed potatoes.


----------



## jujube (Mar 28, 2018)

Coming in from a long walk home from school (in five feet of snow and uphill both ways, of course....), it was a bowl of tomato soup with a chunk of butter floating in it and a piece of buttered toast.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 28, 2018)

peanutbutter and grape jelly sandwich with chocolate milk,made my day,still does Sue


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 28, 2018)

Furryanimal said:


> What was a meal you looked forward to going home to when a kid?



Just about anything.       My mother was a wonderful cook and I loved walking into the warm kitchen after school and waiting impatiently for dinnertime.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2018)

We weren't fed very well, and we often went hungry...but on the occasion it was available, I always loved Ham Ribs and Cabbage...oooh they were delicious.

Another was Kraft mac & Cheese...it really DID taste nice in those days ...or maybe we were just so hungry everything tasted nice ( expect for stew..I hated that)


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 28, 2018)

Fish Sticks dipped in ketchup was another fave during the lean times.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 28, 2018)

I had many favorites that my Mom made. I was a picky eater but loved spaghetti and meatballs. She made excellent barley soup, and sometimes she would brown pork chops and finish them off in stewed tomatoes which she added some onions and peppers. Then we would use Italian bread to sop up the juices while eating the chops.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 28, 2018)

None that I can remember.  Dinner was always meat, potatoes and one or two vegetables. It was more like, _let's get this over with,_ so my dad can get off to work, and we can get on to something more interesting. lol

Once a year, around Christmas we would have a home made pizza, all from scratch, from a recipe my aunt gave us. The smell of the sauce cooking all afternoon got you more than ready for it. And one dessert---a cheesecake from scratch, with sour cream topping.  Both were *too* good.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2018)

Fried lamb chops and homemade mashed potatoes.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 28, 2018)

After school - Peanut butter and jelly sandwich with a glass of milk
Dinner- My mom made the best chicken fried steak and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 28, 2018)

My mom's wonderful homemade vegetable beef soup!  I've never been able to exactly duplicate it -- I expect the missing ingredient is the love with which she made it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 28, 2018)

My dad cooking a chuck roast on the outdoor grille with onions and corn on the cob covered with butter, salt and pepper, wrapped in foil and throw directly on the coals. Most folks have never put a chuck roast on the grille but if you have not then you owe it to yourself to try it. I was a salad nut as a kid so everyone made sure when dinner was over there was still some salad left over for me to clean the bowl. Mom's cooking left a lot to be desired but my dad always said "just right honey" every time she said bad things about her dinner. My brother and I dared not to say anything just eat it and act like it was OK.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 28, 2018)

As boring as this sounds..... a bowl of cereal. Love the stuff.


----------



## Lin (Mar 29, 2018)

My Dad made a mean potato,onion and egg omelet that he would flip by putting a dish over the frying pan and hope it didn’t stick.  It was the best!  Whenever I would hear him in the kitchen at night cooking, I would get out of bed and go into the kitchen while he cooked and we would share a great omelet together.  Brings tears.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 3, 2020)

Furryanimal said:


> What was a meal you looked forward to going home to when a kid?


Kraft Dinner, beans & wieners, fried potatoes with canned salmon, moms pork-fried-rice (OMG, so good), tomato soup with grilled cheese sandwiches (remains one of my favourites to this day), and many, many more.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 4, 2020)

ACS was always a winner and the leftovers on day two were even better.

I still can't eat elbow macaroni without feeling poor.

Now when I make ACS I use small shells, I've finally arrived!


----------



## twinkles (Jun 4, 2020)

mom wasnt a good cook or didnt want to so it was peanut butter sandwich


----------



## Pinky (Jun 4, 2020)

Pork chops & mashed potatoes & peas was a favourite dinner. Usually peanut butter sandwich after school .. Mom worked, so, we made our own snacks. Often, we just waited until dinner time to eat.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 4, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> ACS was always a winner and the leftovers on day two were even better.
> 
> I still can't eat elbow macaroni without feeling poor.
> 
> ...


We had ACS sometimes. It was pretty good as I remember.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 4, 2020)

What is ACS?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 4, 2020)

I'll give you a hint... The A stands or American


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 4, 2020)

My mom called it "bird's nest". It was layers of ground beef, mashed potatoes, corn, peas with this crust. I loved that stuff. My other favorite meal was spaghetti and meat sauce, but you had to have tons of Kraft American Cheese. It came in a blue shaker I would never turn down a hamburger with a thick sliced onion, and lots of ketchup. Of course, if the ketchup wasn't Heinz, you might as well starve..


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 4, 2020)

I am an American but never heard of ACS either.
My mom was a terrific cook, so whatever she made was always delicious.  Problem was, she catered to our requests too often and she always had a real groaning board going.  It was a wonder we were not obese.


----------

